# 10yr old gaited gelding



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

he is reg. and use to be a show horse and now hejustasitin the pasture trail horse ishe worth trying to show again i have movement pics


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

bump???


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

What breed is he? 

I don't really know a lot to do critiquing but I am pretty sure even if he is standing funny there is something odd about his back legs. I hope someone else can explain it.


----------



## campdrafter101 (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont know anything about gaited horses, so i may be wrong here, but his backend is shocking! he has no muscle over his hindquarters, and his rump should be in line with his hocks, which it isnt. he should dip slightly over his flank, but he doesnt, which could suggest back problems? his front legs look pretty good, although he is slightly ove at the knee, but it isnt a major problem. 
the reason for him standing so funny could be due to back problem too. if this was my horse, i would get a chiro to look at him. 

As i said, i know nothing about gaited horses, but im assuming they should be similar conformed to other horses. Im sorry if im wrong!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I would have the vet or chiro out to see him. He could just be roach backed, which is an upward curvature of the spine and the opposite of sway backed. Or, he could have an issue, which I am inclined to think is more likely because of the way he is standing. You can see how wide he has placed his rear legs in the pic from behind, it also makes him look cow hocked but I think that is mostly from his leg placement. I would love to see some pics/vids of him moving out, is he a Walker?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Something seriously wrong going on with that back end. That's the first thing I noticed, and it wasn't because he's built so wonderfully.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't think he's roach backed but even if he was it wouldn't necessarily cause him to stand like that with his back legs. The way he's standing with that rear right cocked off to the side indicates possible hock or stifle lameness. The left rear is positioned funny too but atleast it's a little more under the body. Is he a Tennessee Walker? If he was a "big lick" I'd strongly suspect major hock issues with him. A video or other pics would be helpful. I believe he would be cow-hocked pretty bad if his rear legs were together. Over-all, his head is a little coarse, but he seems to have a calm steady disposition. His neck is long and a little thin, he has decent withers, very straight through the back to the tail which is common in gaited horses. He has a long hip for a long stride, decent muscling except his hindquarters.


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

honestlyiwastryingtoget himto park out and it wasnt ending well,.. ill get better pics...hes just a big fat happyhorse hes been on 100acres and we finially brought him in so he can be worked ihaveunder saddle pics and movement pics if needed


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

horsecrazy84 said:


> I don't think he's roach backed but even if he was it wouldn't necessarily cause him to stand like that with his back legs. The way he's standing with that rear right cocked off to the side indicates possible hock or stifle lameness. The left rear is positioned funny too but atleast it's a little more under the body. Is he a Tennessee Walker? If he was a "big lick" I'd strongly suspect major hock issues with him. A video or other pics would be helpful. I believe he would be cow-hocked pretty bad if his rear legs were together. Over-all, his head is a little coarse, but he seems to have a calm steady disposition. His neck is long and a little thin, he has decent withers, very straight through the back to the tail which is common in gaited horses. He has a long hip for a long stride, decent muscling except his hindquarters.


 he is. and he was on the padded shoes when we got him, apperntly he showed at state and stuff then a lady bought him as a 7yr to use as a horse for disabled people..but i bought him 6months later. rode hima bit...then turned him to pasture


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Walk and gait him on a lead for a horse-knowledgeable friend to see him move. See if they notice anything off, because he is either standing very awkwardly for one reason or another, or burdened with some major pain in that backend.


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Walk and gait him on a lead for a horse-knowledgeable friend to see him move. See if they notice anything off, because he is either standing very awkwardly for one reason or another, or burdened with some major pain in that backend.


 i haveno gaited horse friends... i have videos..if that would help?


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

ill get a better riding video tonight


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

It doesn't look nearly as pronounced in the videos, I'd be very interested in seeing him under saddle.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I dunno, even in the video something seems off in his back end, and either he is just really lazy or reluctant to move because something is off in his back end. However, I don't know a whole lot about how a gaited horse should move their back legs.


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm. He definitely steps under himself like a gaited horse, but I still think something might be off. He looks to be pacing instead of gaiting, but I have no experience with TWHs so it might be a TWH gait. My Paso paces out of laziness, but sometimes it's an indication of pain.


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Hmm. He definitely steps under himself like a gaited horse, but I still think something might be off. He looks to be pacing instead of gaiting, but I have no experience with TWHs so it might be a TWH gait. My Paso paces out of laziness, but sometimes it's an indication of pain.


 i can get him to break gait and canter..which is what i was trying to get him to do..and riding him in a D-ring isn't the easiest


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Why isn't riding him in a D-ring easy, and how does it affect whether he gaits or paces?


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

he fights the whole time ur riding him hes...hardheaded i guess you could say..and i really let him get away with it because i'm scared of him


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

I love when english riders try to critique TWH's.
It's the funniest thing ever. 
Trying to apply the standards of a modern non gaited performance horse's conformation and movement to that of a retired from stacks walker....


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

ponyjocky said:


> I love when english riders try to critique TWH's.
> It's the funniest thing ever.
> Trying to apply the standards of a modern non gaited performance horse's conformation and movement to that of a retired from stacks walker....


i really wanna be able to over come my fear of him and be able to show him..but if he isn't up to "show standards" then theres someone that want's him as a trail horse...thats why i asked HF


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

As a new to the gaited horse world person I can understand your frustration. I would definitely have a chiro our to evaluate his hind end. Other than that he doesn't look too bad. If you can find someone in your area that trains walkers to look at him, that would be good. Get an up close and personal view of what he can do. Often gaited horses are 'picky' about how we sit and ride. If we are off at all in how we are sitting/riding they won't gait correctly. 

He looks like a nice horse that needs some help in his hind end and a rider who could use some advice on how to ride him better. A great learning opportunity.


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

momo3boys said:


> As a new to the gaited horse world person I can understand your frustration. I would definitely have a chiro our to evaluate his hind end. Other than that he doesn't look too bad. If you can find someone in your area that trains walkers to look at him, that would be good. Get an up close and personal view of what he can do. Often gaited horses are 'picky' about how we sit and ride. If we are off at all in how we are sitting/riding they won't gait correctly.
> 
> He looks like a nice horse that needs some help in his hind end and a rider who could use some advice on how to ride him better. A great learning opportunity.


thank you, a vet comes out to see my other gelding every 3 weeks or so I'll have him look at him next time too and i'll try to find someone that works with gaited horses, could it be he was on padded shoes? and now is barefoot


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

ponyjocky said:


> I love when english riders try to critique TWH's.
> It's the funniest thing ever.
> Trying to apply the standards of a modern non gaited performance horse's conformation and movement to that of a retired from stacks walker....


I love when people think they are the best thing since sliced bread.
Holier-than-thou, much?

:roll:

I grew up riding nothing but gaited horses, mostly TWHs, and there is something going on with that back end. I haven't watched the videos yet, will do soon.
I will also give an actual critique in a moment after I review the videos and pictures again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Excluding the rear end, he seems like a decently conformed horse. He does have a flat back, but that doesn't bother me much.

In the video he seems to be tracking up well, although I could only watch the first few seconds due to bad phone service. :/

I would be interested in seeing different pictures to see if it was just an awkward stance or if he has some issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunny said:


> Excluding the rear end, he seems like a decently conformed horse. He does have a flat back, but that doesn't bother me much.
> 
> In the video he seems to be tracking up well, although I could only watch the first few seconds due to bad phone service. :/
> 
> ...


yes ma'ma would you like movement or standing?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I would really like to see some standing shots of his back end, with him standing naturally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you very much for those pictures!

His stance doesn't look as severe as it did in the first photos, but something is still a little off I think.

Like someone else stated it looks to be mostly his rear right, although the left isn't perfect either. Something about those angles. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

:wink:


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunny said:


> Thank you very much for those pictures!
> 
> His stance doesn't look as severe as it did in the first photos, but something is still a little off I think.
> 
> ...


i uploaded a video of him walking if that will help too


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, you've really gone above and beyond with getting pictures and videos! Kudos to you. 

I am by no means an expert at this, so I hope someone with a more seasoned eye will take another look at him.
I keep noticing that rear right, but that may be just me.

Anyway, he is a pretty thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunny said:


> Wow, you've really gone above and beyond with getting pictures and videos! Kudos to you.
> 
> I am by no means an expert at this, so I hope someone with a more seasoned eye will take another look at him.
> I keep noticing that rear right, but that may be just me.
> ...


i really like knowing whats wrong with my horses or whats good about them =]


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

When you talk about showing him, what exactly do you mean? He is pacing in the video of him being ridden, many so-called "big lick" horses are pacey without being forced into gait by padding and unnatural shoeing. To be shown as a "natural" pleasure horse, he would need retraining to "gait" correctly & that is tough, even for a gaited horse pro. I do think he looks "off" in the rear & would have that evaluated by a vet FIRST, then I would probably enjoy him as a trail horse. Good luck!


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Bellasmom said:


> When you talk about showing him, what exactly do you mean? He is pacing in the video of him being ridden, many so-called "big lick" horses are pacey without being forced into gait by padding and unnatural shoeing. To be shown as a "natural" pleasure horse, he would need retraining to "gait" correctly & that is tough, even for a gaited horse pro. I do think he looks "off" in the rear & would have that evaluated by a vet FIRST, then I would probably enjoy him as a trail horse. Good luck!


thankyou guys


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

This horse has serious issues in my opinion. Do you know how long they had him padded and shown and why did they quit? He should be in much better shape in the backend than he is. In several of the photos he is having issues trying to balance his backend and it has a large lack of muscle. In the one video when he stops his backend almost escapes him and he has to try to balance with the opposite leg. I wouldn't do anymore riding or try any working with him until you have a complete chiro on that back. If he was overall skinny I would say he just needs good food and work, but his front looks excellent and his back is just thin and undermuscled. (Even a skinny rear would still maintain the size.) I am concerned that they big licked him and ruined him for any riding. If you every watch those horses when shown all the weight from the front is forced to the back with an angle thrown in and I know some just give out after too many years of this. First get him vetted and checked to make sure his stifles are sound and chiroed and then you will know better what he needs.

As a walker and a gaited horse his behind should resemble the rear on the horse in my avatar. Nicely rounded a big, after all that's their motor.

Would you be content with him as a pasture pet? Seeing these wonderful horses like this makes me so sad. Regardless he is a beautiful boy with a kind eye.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He certainly looks like a horse that will try his heart out for you no questions asked. 
Unfortunately, he looks VERY off in the hind end. Wouldn't surprise me if he was a showhorse that started young. He even stands sore - and that is saying something. I would suggest getting a vet out to check where his pain is, and consult with a chiropractor or massage therapist to try and get him comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Macslady said:


> This horse has serious issues in my opinion. Do you know how long they had him padded and shown and why did they quit? He should be in much better shape in the backend than he is. In several of the photos he is having issues trying to balance his backend and it has a large lack of muscle. In the one video when he stops his backend almost escapes him and he has to try to balance with the opposite leg. I wouldn't do anymore riding or try any working with him until you have a complete chiro on that back. If he was overall skinny I would say he just needs good food and work, but his front looks excellent and his back is just thin and undermuscled. (Even a skinny rear would still maintain the size.) I am concerned that they big licked him and ruined him for any riding. If you every watch those horses when shown all the weight from the front is forced to the back with an angle thrown in and I know some just give out after too many years of this. First get him vetted and checked to make sure his stifles are sound and chiroed and then you will know better what he needs.
> 
> As a walker and a gaited horse his behind should resemble the rear on the horse in my avatar. Nicely rounded a big, after all that's their motor.
> 
> Would you be content with him as a pasture pet? Seeing these wonderful horses like this makes me so sad. Regardless he is a beautiful boy with a kind eye.


he was shown till 7 and then a lady bought him for disabled people then 6months later i bought him rode him for about 3-4 weeks then turned him to pasture... i know his whole past what type of padded shoes and everything if that would help? my vet was out early today and will be out tomorrow to look at him. and honestly i would love him even if he was lame as could be (i already have one horse i'm rehabbing)


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Good, he needs someone like you who will not throw him by the wayside. I really hope your vet can do something for him so he is more comfortable. I still think if you can find a chiro it would help tremendously. My personal opinion for what it's worth is that the longer he is in pain for this the less muscle he will have. 

At 10 years old he is still in the prime of his life with many more years, I hope you can help him make them happy ones.


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Macslady said:


> Good, he needs someone like you who will not throw him by the wayside. I really hope your vet can do something for him so he is more comfortable. I still think if you can find a chiro it would help tremendously. My personal opinion for what it's worth is that the longer he is in pain for this the less muscle he will have.
> 
> At 10 years old he is still in the prime of his life with many more years, I hope you can help him make them happy ones.


i have an extra pair of old mac's G2 multi-purpose boots & equilibrium tri-zone allsports boots should i put them on him and stall him tonight?


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

I wouldn't put anything extra on him, I would keep him in a small area, keep him fed and wait for the vet to check him out. I wouldn't run him just let him walk until the vet sees him and can let you know how much exercise he can have. One single adjustment in his back could make a major change in the way he walks. I had an older horse of mine adjusted once by a chiropracter and was amazed the change in her gait.

Just take a look at some of the big lick videos of the show horses and especially look at the parts where you see the horse from the rear. Watch the sway that is caused from the front end height. Imagine him doing that for 4 or 5 years of his life training and showing. I am sure he is so glad he lives with you now.


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Macslady said:


> I wouldn't put anything extra on him, I would keep him in a small area, keep him fed and wait for the vet to check him out. I wouldn't run him just let him walk until the vet sees him and can let you know how much exercise he can have. One single adjustment in his back could make a major change in the way he walks. I had an older horse of mine adjusted once by a chiropracter and was amazed the change in her gait.
> 
> Just take a look at some of the big lick videos of the show horses and especially look at the parts where you see the horse from the rear. Watch the sway that is caused from the front end height. Imagine him doing that for 4 or 5 years of his life training and showing. I am sure he is so glad he lives with you now.


yes ma'ma hes in a run/stall with hay he's goingtothe vet at 8 tomorrow


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Please be sure to let us know what the vet says.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunny said:


> Please be sure to let us know what the vet says.
> 
> Good luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


will do thank you guys


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You are a great owner for this horse - concerned when it's due and willing to deal with what's been thrown at you. Your horse is very lucky. 
He was likely shown hard as a youngster, and displays the hind end problems that worried me when I first saw a 2 year old big lick class. It deeply disturbed me, and I actually posted a thread asking after hind-end problems found in TWH later in life (ie 8+ years old.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> You are a great owner for this horse - concerned when it's due and willing to deal with what's been thrown at you. Your horse is very lucky.
> He was likely shown hard as a youngster, and displays the hind end problems that worried me when I first saw a 2 year old big lick class. It deeply disturbed me, and I actually posted a thread asking after hind-end problems found in TWH later in life (ie 8+ years old.)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i contacted the second owner (hes only been with me her and the breeder/shower) and he was apparently started at 1 1/2 and started showing at 2 and was plantation shod.i don't know what this is but thats what she has as she has his past story and she seen him at a show for sale at 7 and bought him and had the shoes taken off and since hes been with her and me he hasn't used shoes


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor guy. Started so **** young. So much stress on such a young horse. Makes my blood boil. 
Once again, I tip my hat to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> Poor guy. Started so **** young. So much stress on such a young horse. Makes my blood boil.
> Once again, I tip my hat to you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really want to be come a better rider but i honestly think a bond is more imporant then riding


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Firstly, You are the type of horse owner the horse world needs more of. Thank you for giving this boy the home, love, and time he deserves!

To me, it looks to be a combination of a possible sciatic/pelvic issue and severely camped out hinds. I would definitely get a good vet and a good bodyworker/chiro out to pinpoint what is going on in that back end. It also looks 100% like it has been caused by Big Lick showing - He looks like he is eternally 'stuck' in that crouched posture they gait in, in those classes.

Other than that he is a lovely boy and lucky to have you. Good luck with him, and let us know how you go!


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

wild_spot said:


> Firstly, You are the type of horse owner the horse world needs more of. Thank you for giving this boy the home, love, and time he deserves!
> 
> To me, it looks to be a combination of a possible sciatic/pelvic issue and severely camped out hinds. I would definitely get a good vet and a good bodyworker/chiro out to pinpoint what is going on in that back end. It also looks 100% like it has been caused by Big Lick showing - He looks like he is eternally 'stuck' in that crouched posture they gait in, in those classes.
> 
> Other than that he is a lovely boy and lucky to have you. Good luck with him, and let us know how you go!


hey guys well this is what's wrong, he has a bowed front tendon then a old hock bone fracture. there's bone figments so hes on stall rest till the vet can contact a surgeon to see if the fracture is just to old to fix if so he'll be a pasture pet...=/


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that. I'm hoping for the best for you both.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I'm hoping for the best for you both.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


its ok, i think even as a pasture horse he can teach people things..
the neighbor's girl is 9 and we got home and he was all in boots and stuff she was like he looks alittle like me (she was in a car wrack i think it was)and is now in a wheelchair..we have got her onto trooper before and she loves horses. well we got cowboy to were she can lead him.. so she held him while we re-fixed the big stall and then sit out there with him for alittle while =] so if he can make someone happy it doesnt matter if hes lame..as long as he's comfortable


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. I wish you the best of luck with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So sorry to hear that, and thank you for accepting your horses limitations and adapting to them!


----------

